# Repotted my St. Swithin. Is it going to be OK?



## orchideya (Apr 2, 2012)

I had to cut the pot open because it wouldn't come out.







During untangling the roots I broke many good ones, here is what left:






Potted into fine bark mix:






How did I do? Does it look OK? 

It appeared to be a one plant with four growths, would it be a blooming size then?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking great! Very nice bunch of roots. I'm sure it will grow well.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice healthy looking plant. If it were me I would have use a plastic pot so the next repotting would be easier. The roots dont cling that much on a non porous hence less roots breaking especially the green tips. But all in all good job. Good luck.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks! It is a good point about using plastic pots.
I just didn't have such big plastic orchid pot (was hoping there are two plants, so smaller ones would do). I am afraid to use the regular plastic pots for house plants. They seem to have not enough drainage holes.
Need to shop for huge orchid pots at the show.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice St. Swithin roots! You should not have untangled the roots! You should only remove the dead root and put in it into a larger pot!

To remove the dead roots, you would have to pull it out through the area where the root ball has not covered over! Leaving the root intact for a fast recovery after repotting is important.

BTW Larger pots are fine as you you more drainage material so it does stay too wet for too long. I would use lava rock and fill an 8 inch pot to about 1/3 of the pot.

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## emydura (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks fantastic. I'd probaly have used a coarser mix but then I may water more than you. 



Paphman910 said:


> Nice St. Swithin roots! You should not have untangled the roots! You should only remove the dead root and put in it into a larger pot!
> 
> Paphman910



Why? I find when I have roots like that and I put it straight into a bigger pot they just rot. I would have untangled them myself.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 3, 2012)

emydura said:


> Looks fantastic. I'd probaly have used a coarser mix but then I may water more than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I find when I have roots like that and I put it straight into a bigger pot they just rot. I would have untangled them myself.



That has not happen to me! I usually remove as much of the old medium if I can and add new mix into it so it doesn't rot due to old mix. 

I guess if it is healthy it should recover quickly!

Paphman910


----------



## Justin (Apr 3, 2012)

Normally you want to disturb the roots as little as possible, but when the rootball reachse this kind of density it's fine to untangle. I think it actually helps to thin out the dead strands and promote new root growth. 

This plant clearly has no problem growing roots and should be pretty much bulletproof. 

Very nice healthy clump, can't wait to see some spikes!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 3, 2012)

emydura said:


> Why? I find when I have roots like that and I put it straight into a bigger pot they just rot. I would have untangled them myself.



I'm with you David and others. Untangled root ball in the center of a lager pot just rots away. I always de-tangle and spread them out.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you everybody for your advice. There were some dead roots in the very middle of the ball, I removed them. But overall, I was impressed by those roots. My other paphs came with much less of them.
I am now keeping it on the drier side first couple week after re-potting and then will resume the regular watering.
I usually do it with my phals and thought it would be good for paphs too.
Am I right?
Thanks again.


----------

